# Endura bumper solution?



## nraven68 (Mar 9, 2013)

Anyone ever tried, or heard of someone attempting to use body wrap vinyl to cover the Endura bumper rather than paint? Wondering if it would extend the life and prevent cracking.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

I've hever heard of it. It would take some serious heat to form vinyl around at the curves and radii not to have wrinkles I would think. Then there would be the issue of color matching it to match the fender.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

In theory it could be done but I _seriously_ doubt it would prevent cracking and any imperfections in the bumper would show through so you are not going to "fix" an endura by wrapping it.


----------

